# Where's the cheapest place to buy a fluval Ebi?



## Mferko

basically just what the title asks, i want to buy a fluval ebi preferably within vancouver or richmond near the canada line or downtown, wondering how prices compare at diff places, id be willing to go as far as burnaby but not surrey

any of u spotted them at a good price lately?


----------



## Mferko

bump, like to buy it today


----------



## 24/7

Hey

I seen them at Petsmart of all places for $65

Which isnt too bad, not sure what they retail for any where else

Peace


----------



## April

Wait
Few days and co to AquRiums west new store on Beattie street
Right by
Bc place. They got three truck loads of
Hagen tanks for
Their new store. Their new store is gonna be the state of the art petshop. 
They just need a couple more days of setup.


----------



## Acipenser

Why not just buy from one of the lfs instead of the BIG BOXES ? Those little guys usualy have well informed ethical staff that generaly get paid more than minimum wage.


----------



## mysticalnet

24/7 said:


> Hey
> 
> I seen them at Petsmart of all places for $65
> 
> Which isnt too bad, not sure what they retail for any where else
> 
> Peace


Fluval ebi for $65?!? Are u sure?


----------



## Mferko

im thinking that was a chi
anyways i got home today to find 500 bucks in the mail apparently i got that scholarship i applied for
tank is paid for  woohoo

is a heater needed for an ebi keeping shrimp? if so should i get a 25w or 50w?


----------



## mysticalnet

Mferko said:


> im thinking that was a chi
> anyways i got home today to find 500 bucks in the mail apparently i got that scholarship i applied for
> tank is paid for  woohoo
> 
> is a heater needed for an ebi keeping shrimp? if so should i get a 25w or 50w?


Lucky u!! If u get the Fluval ebi, 25watt heater the stealth one is good for 8 gallons.


----------



## Guest

i bought one for 109 plus tax at the pet boutique in north vancouver, last week i bought it :O)


----------



## Mferko

mysticalnet said:


> Lucky u!! If u get the Fluval ebi, 25watt heater the stealth one is good for 8 gallons.


where do they sell that one? and how much is it? was wondering if the little 25W one for the fluval edge would work but i didnt see if it had the ability to set the temperature right on the unit which i want


----------



## mysticalnet

Mferko said:


> where do they sell that one? and how much is it? was wondering if the little 25W one for the fluval edge would work but i didnt see if it had the ability to set the temperature right on the unit which i want


Here's the link: $24.90 + HST

Stealth Pro Aquarium Heater - 25 Watt

I think that's the cheapest you can get.


----------



## Mferko

great thanks a bunch


----------



## teija

Best price I've seen so far for the Fluval Ebi was at PJ's Pets on No. 3 Road in Richmond (I believe nearest to the Aberdeen skytrain station). It was $129.99.

I think the $69.99 one the other post was referring to was the Chi, which they also had.


----------

